# Airbus LPGA Classic Preview, Pairings, and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Let me start by saying congratulations to Lizette Salas for winning last week's Kingsmill Championship. It was the first LPGA win for Salas, but it surely will not be her last. 

It has been a great year so far for American players, as Lizette was the sixth U.S. player to win this year. No other country has had more than one player win this year. Jessica Korda, Paula Creamer, Lexi Thompson, Michelle Wie, Stacy Lewis, and Lizette Salas were all part of last year's losing Solheim Cup team, but have started this year with a vengeance. 

This week the LPGA tour moves to the state of Alabama for the playing of the Airbus LPGA Classic. 

This will be tournament #12 of 32 on the LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Airbus LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Airbus LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Gerina was on Morning Drive yesterday. I had heard of her, but never saw her interviewed or anything. What a pleasant, intelligent and entertaining young lady! I'm sorry she isn't playing this week.

Something tells me this is Michelle Wie's week.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> Gerina was on Morning Drive yesterday. I had heard of her, but never saw her interviewed or anything. What a pleasant, intelligent and entertaining young lady! I'm sorry she isn't playing this week.
> 
> Something tells me this is Michelle Wie's week.


Gerina has gotten better and better each year. Look for her to break out and win soon.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Catriona Matthew	-8	F 
2	Charley Hull	-7	F 
3	Suzann Pettersen	-6	F 
3	Stacy Lewis	-6	F 
3	Eun-Hee Ji	-6	F 
6	Se Ri Pak	-5	F 
6	Moira Dunn	-5	F 
6	Julieta Granada	-5	F 
6	Jenny Shin	-5	F 
6	Jessica Korda	-5	F 
6	Nicole Castrale	-5	F 

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Airbus LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Catriona Matthew	-13	F 
2	Charley Hull	-12	F 
3	Hee Young Park	-10	F 
3	Anna Nordqvist	-10	F 
3	Jessica Korda	-10	F 
6	Lexi Thompson	-9	F 
6	Jenny Shin	-9	F 
8	Haru Nomura	-8	F 
8	Christina Kim	-8	F 
8	Felicity Johnson	-8	F 
8	Jodi Ewart Shadoff	-8	F 
8	Se Ri Pak	-8	F 
8	Stacy Lewis	-8	F 
8	Suzann Pettersen	-8	F 
8	Eun-Hee Ji	-8	F 

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Airbus LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm hoping Christina Kim continues to play well. Michelle Wie needs to shoot some crazy low number today to win.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Anna Nordqvist	-16	F 
2	Catriona Matthew	-15	F 
3	Stacy Lewis	-14	F 
4	Michelle Wie	-13	F 
4	Jessica Korda	-13	F 
4	Charley Hull	-13	F 
7	So Yeon Ryu	-12	F 
7	Jodi Ewart Shadoff	-12	F 
7	Eun-Hee Ji	-12	F 
7	Jenny Shin	-12	F 

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Airbus LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm still pulling for Michelle Wie to win, but Anna comes in second in my pretty tall girl contest. She seems to play better with a lead than any of them.


----------

